
Show HN: Startuper's life – Damn True moments from startuper's life - archiolidius
http://startuperlife.xyz/2?ref=hn
======
fredley
On my screen, every time I click the button the different text width changes
the button's position, making lazy repeat, procrastinatory clicking hard work.

~~~
archiolidius
yep, will fix it later

~~~
dyarosla
[http://startuperlife.xyz/8](http://startuperlife.xyz/8)

But seriously, this is a breaking UX bug. I stopped clicking cause of it.

------
blingojames
Nice :) Laughed at [http://startuperlife.xyz/38](http://startuperlife.xyz/38)

~~~
mgkimsal
you need to also be able to laugh at people who try to pull that off in real
life. Have had a few of those in my time, as probably most people have.
Initially I tried to be 'professional', but have learned to be more blunt as
those happen. To be sure, it's happened less over the last few years, but I
don't know how much of that is there's an actual shift in peoples'
expectations, and how much I'm just not networking as much :)

------
caseymarquis
It'd be nice if you modified the url without modifying browser history.

------
Oras
Nice one mate, you might need to randomise it as every time it does start from
the 1st quote.

------
sillysaurus3
I liked [http://startuperlife.xyz/26](http://startuperlife.xyz/26)

------
archiolidius
I made this site just for fun and vue.js learning purpose. Hope you like it =)

BTW: vue.js is amazing!

~~~
danieka
Cool, one suggestion is to make the button stay in the same place even when
the text takes up two rows. That way I don't have to move my mouse between the
jarringly accurate quotes of me :D

~~~
naturalgradient
Was going to suggest this and potentially make it possible to get another
quote via arrow keys

------
FroshKiller
In English, you have to double the consonant to indicate that the vowel is
short. It should be "startupper." If you don't, "startuper" rhymes with
"super," and the meaning is lost.

~~~
teddyh
As exemplified in [http://startuperlife.xyz/36](http://startuperlife.xyz/36)
and [http://startuperlife.xyz/48](http://startuperlife.xyz/48)

------
skytreader
Not a huge gripe but the title text changes on every button click too and it
is not synced with the featured quote. I'm not sure if that's intentional or a
bug. But otherwise, pretty work!

~~~
archiolidius
yep, this is a bug thanks

~~~
lvoudour
Just FYI, my company's firewall blocks it with the label 'malicious'. Don't
know if its the .xyz extension or something in the content

------
idlewords
For full effect, someone should give this project a $3.5M seed round.

~~~
archiolidius
well, it would be awesome. Then I could hire sales/marketing team and rent big
office :)

~~~
idlewords
Initial coin offering, my friend.

------
xz0r
My eyes hurt because of the changing colors!

------
oddlyaromatic
Not to be that guy but: This loads as a blank page on Windows Phone 8.1, just
FYI :)

~~~
archiolidius
I did just for fun so, obviously, I didn't check it on Windows Phone or even
IE :) But thanks for reporting, maybe I'll take a look at that once

~~~
oddlyaromatic
Makes sense. I would think, even without testing, most people would expect vue
etc to render their content on various browsers, rather than render nothing. I
myself am sometimes surprised/confused when code that runs elsewhere fails on
WP. Might not affect this fun project, but worth knowing down the line. Often
it related to promises, if you are using them.

------
hybby
interesting to see there's only 140 damn true moments (at the time of writing,
anyway).

that's like, almost two and a half hours

